# Police Officer Ronald Leisure



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Ronald A. Leisure*
United States Department of Veterans Affairs Police Services, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Friday, November 14, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 66
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* 3622
*Military veteran
Cause:* Heart attack
*Location:* California
*Incident Date:* 11/14/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Ronald Leisure suffered a fatal heart attack while conducting a foot patrol of the VA Medical Center in Livermore, California, at approximately 11:15 am.

He was conducting checks of the large complex when he suddenly collapsed. Medical staff immediately initiated lifesaving measures but were unable to resuscitate him.

Officer Leisure was a U.S. Army veteran of the Vietnmant War and had served with the Department of Veterans Affairs Police for 15 years. He is survived by an adult daughter.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Michael Franklin
United States Department of Veterans Affairs Police Services
810 Vermont Ave NW
Office of Operations, Security
Washington, DC 20420

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22276-police-officer-ronald-a-leisure#ixzz3Jdx44360


----------

